# Nuestra Lima renace



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Ralfo said:


> 4. La Iglesia San Marcelo


Jejeje, Imanolsoliman te va a matar... Esa es la iglesia de San Agustín. Aquella que padeció la ira de Nicolás de Piérola.


Por otro lado, qué bueno lo que dices acerca del centro de Lima. Uno que vive aquí y, más o menos, está acostumbrado a su ciudad puede dejar pasar esos detalles que hacen ver que nuestra ciudad está cambiando.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

bonitas fotos, pero lo unico que no me gusto es ver el ollin por todas las fachadas inclusive en la fachada de la municipalidad. Creo que no es necesario pintar todos los anos, hay unas pistolas de agua con quimicos a presion industriales, que podrian hacer el trabajo de limpiar de toda la suciedad de las fachadas, no se si las han visto en Lima.

Creo que pondre mi empresa de eso y me hare rico...


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> Esa es la iglesia de San Agustín.


La verdad es que lo único que se salva de esa iglesia es el pórtico churrigueresca, los laterales son horribles; lo más curioso de todo es que carece de campanarios y ni que decir de esos colores...... me gustaba más el celeste y blanco de antaños.


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

caballoazul said:


> Creo que no es necesario pintar todos los anos, hay unas pistolas de agua con quimicos a presion industriales, que podrian hacer el trabajo de limpiar de toda la suciedad de las fachadas, no se si las han visto en Lima.
> 
> Creo que pondre mi empresa de eso y me hare rico...


Esperamos con ansias tu empresa  y que limpie la cara de las fachadas del centro!!!


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

pacolam said:


> La verdad es que lo único que se salva de esa iglesia es el pórtico churrigueresca, los laterales son horribles; lo más curioso de todo es que carece de campanarios y ni que decir de esos colores...... me gustaba más el celeste y blanco de antaños.


^^



> ... Esa es la iglesia de San Agustín. *Aquella que padeció la ira de Nicolás de Piérola.*


Además de las consecuencias de la guerra con Chile y el paso de los años (aunque esto último no justifique su estado actual). Cada vez que paso por allí siento una pena... Alguna vez esa iglesia fue una de las más bonitas de Lima y ahora su estado es lamentable... Por dentro nada que ver con su hermosa portada.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Bonito interesante la nueva lima


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

caballoazul said:


> bonitas fotos, pero lo unico que no me gusto es *ver el ollin por todas las fachadas inclusive en la fachada de la municipalidad.* Creo que no es necesario pintar todos los anos, hay unas pistolas de agua con quimicos a presion industriales, que podrian hacer el trabajo de limpiar de toda la suciedad de las fachadas, no se si las han visto en Lima.
> 
> Creo que pondre mi empresa de eso y me hare rico...


??? 

La fachada de la municipalidad casi ni sale en las fotos... Y no es cierto que se vea hollín en todas las fachadas.


----------



## dlHC84 (Aug 15, 2005)

YibrailMizrahi said:


> ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Además de las consecuencias de la guerra con Chile y el paso de los años (aunque esto último no justifique su estado actual). Cada vez que paso por allí siento una pena... Alguna vez esa iglesia fue una de las más bonitas de Lima y ahora su estado es lamentable... Por dentro nada que ver con su hermosa portada.


 Es verdad... Por dentro parece una capilla.
Oe.. los jesuitas son los del buen gusto, yo creo que la iglesia más bonita de Lima siempre ha sido San Pedro.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Jajaja... No lo dudes!!!


Pero cada iglesia tiene algo que la hace resaltar entre las demás. Por ejemplo, la de Santo Domingo y su hermosa cúpula (te deja babeando!!!); la de La Merced y su portada (para mí, más linda que la de San Agustín) con la virgen y sus brazos estirados que te invitan a entrar; la de San Francisco que es enOoOOorme y con sus torres y sus retablos... En fin, sería para nunca acabar. Pero sí, tienes razón, la reina es San Pedro :colgate:


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios chicos. Bueno sorry por mi ignorancia en cuanto a confundir el nombre de la iglesia, es cierto, es San Agustin (la verdad que soy catolico entre " "). Caballoazul seria una muy buena idea de poner ese tipo de empresa para limpiar las fachadas, no solo de Lima, sino tambien de otros centros historicos de diferentes ciudades del Peru. Lamentablemente todo el tiempo que estuve en Lima solo vi el sol un para de veces, sin exagerar, pero igual con sol o sin el, Lima se ve bien. Ahi les pongo una foto de la fachada de la municipalidad de Lima (creo que no la puse) y sigo con la tercera parte de este thread.

Municipalidad de Lima










TERCERA PARTE

1. Sigo mi recorrido hacia la estacion Desamparados.














































Fachada del famoso bar y restaurant Cordano (dicen que Alan Garcia todos los dias pide sus sandwichs, es mas, hasta cuando viaja los encarga)











2. Camino hacia La Iglesia San Francisco 








































































































































Este señor es un pintor que tiene un estudio al frente de la Iglesia San Francisco y se le conoce como el pintor de Lima, porque se caracteriza por pintar fachadas del centro historico.





























YA VIENE LA CUARTA PARTE ........


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Correccion no es San Marcelo ... sino Sn Agustin ... deberias corregirlo Ralfo .. de ahii todo sta Super ... Fotos Bakanes


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Inkandrew9 said:


> Correccion no es San Marcelo ... sino Sn Agustin ... deberias corregirlo Ralfo .. de ahii todo sta Super ... Fotos Bakanes


Ya esta!! gracias


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

Cuando pasé por desamparados a preguntar sobre los paseos en el ferrocarril a Huancayo me di con la sorpresa de que en ese lugar (la estación de desamparados) no funciona nada! Antes, en el gobierno de Toledo, se había instalado un museo que era administrado por la fundación PACHA (o como sea que se llame)... Con Alan, obviamente, dejó de funcionar y ahora ese lugar está vacío. Me parece un despedicio. Tan lindo que es... Tranquilamente puede haber un museo o qué sé yo.


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Lima renace, su gente lo hace


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

caballoazul said:


> bonitas fotos, pero lo unico que no me gusto es ver el ollin por todas las fachadas inclusive en la fachada de la municipalidad. Creo que no es necesario pintar todos los anos, hay unas pistolas de agua con *quimicos* a presion industriales, que podrian hacer el trabajo de limpiar de toda la suciedad de las fachadas, no se si las han visto en Lima.
> 
> Creo que pondre mi empresa de eso y me hare rico...


jabón?


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Bien chevere tus fotos Ralfo, el centro de Lima lindo como siempre y mejorando cada vez mas


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

*D veras????*



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Cuando pasé por desamparados a preguntar sobre los paseos en el ferrocarril a Huancayo me di con la sorpresa de que en ese lugar (la estación de desamparados) no funciona nada! Antes, en el gobierno de Toledo, se había instalado un museo que era administrado por la fundación PACHA (o como sea que se llame)... Con Alan, obviamente, dejó de funcionar y ahora ese lugar está vacío. Me parece un despedicio. Tan lindo que es... Tranquilamente puede haber un museo o qué sé yo.


Yo q pnsaba q aun seguia funcionando ... solo ntre una vx para ver la Expo "Divina y Humana , la mujer en Peru y Mexico Prehispanico" .. creo q asi se llamaba ... pero d ahi me dije q debia regresar ... y ahora sto m deja con mala spina ... la verdad q es muy bakan Desamparados. Lastima ojala pronto se pongan las pilas las autoridades y aprovechen stas instalaciones como antes se hacia.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Y verdad a todo sto Sn Marcelo s el menos fotografiado ... x no decir q casi no he visto fotos d sta iglesia .... a mi m parece muy bonita ... lo uniko q da lastima x ahi s q el edificio alto q sta empezando emancipacion con tacna y q hasta ahora no hacen nada.


----------



## Sound. (Oct 28, 2006)

Lindo el centro, y cada vez mejor. Algunas fotos son casi inéditas en el foro, como el de la fachada del teatro Segura.

Gracias Ralfo!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias por los comentarios. Bueno chicos continuando con el recorrido ahora nos vamos hacia el mercado central y barrio chino.

*CUARTA PARTE*

1. Este es un pequeño hotel a una cuadra de la Iglesia San Francisco 










2. Tribunal Constitucional




























3. Algunas vistas de las calles rumbo al Congreso de la Republica


















































































4. Congreso de la Republica















































5. Museo de la Inquisicion y el Congreso




















6. Camino al mercado central y barrio chino. Como pueden apreciar no se ven vendedores ambulantes en las pistas.























































7. Banco de Credito en el Jr. Andahuaylas. Esta zona estaba llena de vendedores ambulantes. Es increible lo limpias y ordenadas que lucen hoy. Esperemos que asi se mantengan.



















8. Entrada al barrio chino.
































































BUENO YA REGRESO CON LA ULTIMA PARTE DE MI RECORRIDO.....


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

Ralfo hace cuanto no venias a Lima? porque los alrededores del Mercado Central tienen ya muchos años sin ambulantes, antes como bien dices eran intransitables, los ambulantes se habian afincado ahi y todo era feo, no se podia ir como ahora a caminar y pasear tomando fotos. El desalojo de ambulantes lo realizo Andrade en su primer periodo como alcalde de Lima entre los años 96-97.

Aqui un articulo al respecto de la revista Caretas.


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Bueno aca les traigo la ultima parte de mi recorrido por el centro de Lima. 

1. Nuestra hermosa Plaza San Martin.

















































































































































2. Pasaje Quilca









































































Caminando por la cuadra 7 de Jr. de la Union encontre este restaurant el Aero Club del Peru.










































































Espero que les haya gustado el recorrido. Ya vienen mas novedades


----------



## Imanol (Dec 26, 2005)

El centro de Lima ha mejorado muchisimo de como estaba, pero falta muchisimo aun .



YibrailMizrahi said:


> Jejeje, Imanolsoliman te va a matar... Esa es la iglesia de San Agustín. Aquella que padeció la ira de Nicolás de Piérola.
> 
> 
> Por otro lado, qué bueno lo que dices acerca del centro de Lima. Uno que vive aquí y, más o menos, está acostumbrado a su ciudad puede dejar pasar esos detalles que hacen ver que nuestra ciudad está cambiando.


Sobre la Iglesia de San Agustin, pues, esta fue la mas barroca de Lima.... se dice que aun mas que San Pedro, contaba con dos capillas al inicio y dos capillas al final, ademas de un juego de retablos dorados y policromados (algunos traidos de España y adaptados al canon mestizo, como los fabulosos de Juan de Mesa, referente mundial del barroco español y otros propios de Lima), un coro dorado (lo unico que quedo), y la que algunos consideran (porque es uno de los pocos ambientes del convento original en pie) la mejor sacristia de Lima... se dice incluso que partes de sus naves laterales y principal estaban recubiertos con motivos barrocos, al igual que San Pedro, o incluso, hasta en mayor medida.
Como fue San Agustin, al igual que la catedral de Lima, no es ni la sombra de lo que fueron en antaño. Solo que la catedral de Lima fue restaurada en buena parte por Emilio Harth-Terré y aun hoy, a pesar de haber perdido 35 de sus 40 retablos originales, sigue siendo espectacular.
Los laterales de esta iglesia (Nuestra sra. de la Gracia, mas conocida como San Agustin por el nombre del convento), son los mas antiguos de Lima, su portada es de inicios del Siglo XVII y es del purismo renacentista español, uno de los pocos ejemplos de este estilo en latinoamerica. Pierola la taponeo.

PD: Se podria poner en valor esta iglesia... los retablos no creo que hayan sido destruidos si no vendidos a colecciones o enviados a museos, con una investigacion, inversion, y trabajo, la iglesia, quien sabe, podria volver a brillas como antes, incluso, su crucero en ruinas queda aun, voy a buscar fotos de el, asi se ve como fue la nave original de esta iglesia, y las rejas de estilo rococo de sus capillas al lado del altar mayor.


----------



## PieroMG (Jun 24, 2007)

Me encanta la parte sin edificios de color cuando el día está gris . Buenas fotos!


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

kaMetZa said:


> Ralfo hace cuanto no venias a Lima? porque los alrededores del Mercado Central tienen ya muchos años sin ambulantes, antes como bien dices eran intransitables, los ambulantes se habian afincado ahi y todo era feo, no se podia ir como ahora a caminar y pasear tomando fotos. El desalojo de ambulantes lo realizo Andrade en su primer periodo como alcalde de Lima entre los años 96-97.
> 
> Aqui un articulo al respecto de la revista Caretas.


Regrese al Peru despues de 3 años. Estuve en el centro de LIma en el 2004, pero hace mucho, pero mucho tiempo que no iba al mercado central. Tienes razon, ahora que lo mencionas, cuando Andrade fue alcalde de LIma desalojó a los ambulantes. Pero despues de ese evento no habia ido, por eso para mi fue toda una sorpresa ver el mercado central libre de ambulantes y limpio. 

Aun falta mucho por hacer, pero es un proceso y se ve que hay voluntad para hacer las cosas. Ojala que cuando regrese a LIma (no se cuando) las cosas sigan cambiando para bien.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW! Majestuosa y Misteriosa Lima, que bien se ven esos edificios republicanos con el fondo de edificios mas altos (centro civico,sheraton,corte suprema,etc...).
Que gusto para tomar fotos, felicitaciones Ralfo.


----------



## ropavejero (Aug 6, 2005)

WOW, majestuosa y misteriosa Lima, que bien se ven los edificios republicanos antiguos con el fondo de edificios mas altos como el centro civico,sheraton,corte superior,etc...

Que tal gusto que tienes para tomar fotos Ralfo. Felicitaciones.


----------



## caballoazul (Apr 23, 2006)

yo pense que ya no habia ambulantes en el centro de Lima.. he visto ambulantes en 3 fotos. Como hacen para todavia estar en el Centro?


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

caballoazul said:


> yo pense que ya no habia ambulantes en el centro de Lima.. he visto ambulantes en 3 fotos. Como hacen para todavia estar en el Centro?


Pues sí, uno que otro que se escapa del contro de los serenos..


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Los ambulantes hacen ver a la ciudad aùn màs desordenada...*


----------



## Gato_Félix (Sep 4, 2007)

se esta mejorando aunque falta mucho pero se va viendo bien ;Lima mejorara cuando mejore su transporte publico ahi recien se vera un cambio radical ,esto ocasiona un caos en todas las avenidas y calles de Lima


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Holas

Bueno gracias por los comentarios. Les cuento que encontre algunas fotos mas.Estas corresponden al Parque Universitario. Han hecho un excelente trabajo con este parque.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

Muy buenas fotos Ralfo, el centro historico esta quedando cada vez mejor

Me gusta esa foto, lo unico que me desagrada bueno ya se daran cuenta hno:


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

alezx_nj said:


> Me gusta esa foto, lo unico que me desagrada bueno ya se daran cuenta hno:


El cielo?? :?

Por otro lado, aunque se vea feo enrejado, el Parque Universitario ha mejorado mucho desde que hicieron eso.


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy bonito thread, alguien tiene fotos del Palacio de Justicia????


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Muy bonito thread, alguien tiene fotos del Palacio de Justicia????


La zona que rodea al Palacio de Justicia (al cual le han puesto una bonita iluminación nocturna) no está para fotos por ahora Sugar con todas las obras en los alrededores y las de Estación Central, pero quizá Ralfo tomó algunas.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

alezx_nj said:


> Muy buenas fotos Ralfo, el centro historico esta quedando cada vez mejor
> 
> Me gusta esa foto, lo unico que me desagrada bueno ya se daran cuenta hno:





kaMetZa said:


> El cielo?? :?
> 
> Por otro lado, aunque se vea feo enrejado, el Parque Universitario ha mejorado mucho desde que hicieron eso.


Bueno...en esa foto, lo que no me gusta....

-Los 2 puestos de los que venden dulces y gasesosas y esas cosas.
-La señora con su bebe cruzando por el medio de la pista, poniendo en riesgo ambas vidas.
-Muy poca arborizacion.
-El carro destartalado contaminando aun mas la ciudad (claro, junto a todos los otros.)


Y bueno, el cielo... No sé....supongo que estaria bien con un cielo celeste y nubes...pero esa plaza sin ningun edificio colorinche se ve bastante elegante.


Saludos!


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Buenisimos los recorridos, siempre disfrutaré viendo imágenes de mi centro de Lima.


----------



## alezx (Nov 22, 2006)

PeR.uP said:


> -El carro destartalado contaminando aun mas la ciudad.


Diste en el clavo


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ralfo said:


> Holas
> 
> Bueno gracias por los comentarios. Les cuento que encontre algunas fotos mas.Estas corresponden al Parque Universitario. Han hecho un excelente trabajo con este parque.



Stan bakans stas ultimas fotos posteadas ... la verdad q El Panteon d los Heroes s bakan ... solo se paga 1 sol x entrar y weno l Reloj dl Parke Univrsitario sta Ok ... ahora px q se deberia hacer + sobretodo la parte q da a Abancay ... Xeeres todo. Salu2 :cheers:


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Ralfo, gracias por las fotos.  El parque Universitario es otra cosa ahora, qué comparación con antes. Yo tengo un mal recuerdo de ese lugar porque por ahí (al otro lado de la avenida Abancay) un tipo me quiso robar mi reloj (sí, ya sé, quien me mandó a usar reloj), y me jaló como 3 veces, y como estaba jalando del seguro, no pudo robármelo. Entonces el choro se fue caminando todo campante, y yo con el corazón en la boca, creo que me tuvieron que pasar huevo del susto. hno: Que yo recuerde, fue el único intento de robo que experimenté (un par de veces me habían robado, pero yo ni cuenta). Pero bueno, ahora ese lugar se ve muy bonito y seguro. Me da mucho gusto.


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Ralfo, gracias por las fotos.  El parque Universitario es otra cosa ahora, qué comparación con antes. Yo tengo un mal recuerdo de ese lugar porque por ahí (al otro lado de la avenida Abancay) un tipo me quiso robar mi reloj (sí, ya sé, quien me mandó a usar reloj), y me jaló como 3 veces, y como estaba jalando del seguro, no pudo robármelo. Entonces el choro se fue caminando todo campante, y yo con el corazón en la boca, creo que me tuvieron que pasar huevo del susto. hno: Que yo recuerde, fue el único intento de robo que experimenté (*un par de veces me habían robado, pero yo ni cuenta*). Pero bueno, ahora ese lugar se ve muy bonito y seguro. Me da mucho gusto.


*Còmo es eso??...no entender.*


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

RALFO ESTÁN BACANES LAS FOTOS, ME ENCANTADO LA DE CARBONE, ME HA HECHO RECORDAR LAS RICAS BUTIFARRAS, PERO ME PARECE QUE SE HA ACHICADO EL LOCAL. ÍBAMOS CON MIS PADRES A LA TEMPORADA DE ZARZUELA EN EL TEATRO SEGURA, ERAN LOS AÑOS 70s. ANTES QUE EMPEZARA LA FUNCIÓN YA QUE LLEGABAMOS TEMPRANO PARA TENER SITIO PARA ESTACIONAR EL AUTO, Y PARA COMPRAR BUENAS LOCALIDADES, ERA INFALTABLE COMER LA BUTIFARRA DEL CARBONE.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

**

Pues simple...iba por el Jirón de La Unión, creo, y al llegar a casa me di cuenta que mi bolso había sido cortado, y mi cartuchera con todos mis lápices y plumones nuevecitos había desaparecido...ay qué pena cuando me acuerdo...  Así, al menos me evité el susto. Cosas que pasaban a menudo, ahora ya no tanto.






*JoSePh* said:


> *Còmo es eso??...no entender.*


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Canelita said:


> Ralfo, gracias por las fotos.  El parque Universitario es otra cosa ahora, qué comparación con antes. Yo tengo un mal recuerdo de ese lugar porque por ahí (al otro lado de la avenida Abancay) un tipo me quiso robar mi reloj (sí, ya sé, quien me mandó a usar reloj), y me jaló como 3 veces, y como estaba jalando del seguro, no pudo robármelo. Entonces el choro se fue caminando todo campante, y yo con el corazón en la boca, creo que me tuvieron que pasar huevo del susto. hno: Que yo recuerde, fue el único intento de robo que experimenté (un par de veces me habían robado, pero yo ni cuenta). Pero bueno, ahora ese lugar se ve muy bonito y seguro. Me da mucho gusto.



hno:

Que mala experiencia....esto de los robos y estafa es algo que lamentablemente casi todos hemos sufrido. Seria interesante crear un thread para relatar nuestras "anecdotas" (por decirlo de alguna manera) y puxa, ojala que esto cambie... 

Saludos!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Canelitaaa .... puxa a mi tambien m han robado n La Av Tacna ... mi reloj ... peor q me lo kito tan rapido .. q ni senti cuando m lo arrancho ... + bien io pnsaba q aun lo tenia puesto ... oh no¡¡ cuando me di cuenta era muy tarde .... pero = ahora ya no s tan inseguro nstra Lima


----------



## Lia_01 (Mar 4, 2007)

*En el centro de LIma nunca me han robado, felizmente, a unas cuadras de mi casa en una bodega en Miraflores si me jalaron la cartera, y dentro del local todavía. Lo que sí me pasó en el centro de Lima cuando yo salía del banco donde trabajaba una loca desnuda me atacó en pleno jirón de La Unión...me jaló el pelo por atrás, y no me soltaba, yo gritaba, había un policía que se moría de miedo que sólo atinaba a tocar el pito...fue aterrador....:nuts:hno:*


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

!!!


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lia_01 said:


> *En el centro de LIma nunca me han robado, felizmente, a unas cuadras de mi casa en una bodega en Miraflores si me jalaron la cartera, y dentro del local todavía. Lo que sí me pasó en el centro de Lima cuando yo salía del banco donde trabajaba una loca desnuda me atacó en pleno jirón de La Unión...me jaló el pelo por atrás, y no me soltaba, yo gritaba, había un policía que se moría de miedo que sólo atinaba a tocar el pito...fue aterrador....:nuts:hno:*


Qué horror. Le hubieras dado en el estómago con el codo, luego un puñete en la cara y una patada en la pierna.


----------



## |pRup| (Aug 5, 2007)

Edit. :nuts: :lol: hno:


----------



## *ClauDia* (May 1, 2005)

Wow q pena Lía una vez a mi me tocó algo parecido yendo a hacer un trabajo que me dejaron por este lugar *Megaplaza* una loca desnuda se paro enfrente del auto con piedra en mano y si no le dabas dinero te destrosaba el carro grrr..!


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Lia_01 said:


> *En el centro de LIma nunca me han robado, felizmente, a unas cuadras de mi casa en una bodega en Miraflores si me jalaron la cartera, y dentro del local todavía. Lo que sí me pasó en el centro de Lima cuando yo salía del banco donde trabajaba una loca desnuda me atacó en pleno jirón de La Unión...me jaló el pelo por atrás, y no me soltaba, yo gritaba, había un policía que se moría de miedo que sólo atinaba a tocar el pito...fue aterrador....:nuts:hno:*


Asuuuu mare ... sin coments ......... hno: 
Hay cada cooosa q pasa n Lima ... spero q sean - las personas q pasen x sto.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Bueno, que pena por todos pero nunca me robaron en ningun lugar de Lima, y eso que andé mucho, creo que el unico distrito que nunca fui es Barrios Altos, mi bisabuela vivia por allá mas falleció cuando era muy chico y no recuerdo haberla visitado. Ni siqueira en la victoria, aunque siempre fui muy cuidadoso y observador, Buenas las fotos y gracias por postearlas


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Por suerte todavìa no me han robado, yo siempre estoy atento a todo...*


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

pompin apartir del 1:10 recomienda que hacer para que no te roben !!




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cmlktxhXFiI


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

A mí también me tocó experimentar algo similar a Lía y a Claudia, lecheras que somos...iba caminando por el puente de piedra (como la flor de la canela) con una amiga, cuando noté que ella se retiraba, yo reaccioné tarde y este muchacho enfermo mental comenzó a dar puñetazos al aire, y uno dio a parar en mi cabeza, por atrás. Felizmente no me noqueó ni pasó a mayores, pero sí me dolío por un par de horas, más el susto, por supuesto. 

Pero ni crean, este tipo de cosas pasan allá tan bien como acá en Los Ángeles, una vez iba en mi auto, y este tipo se me cruza y yo me detuve. Me miró como si me reconociera, y vociferando empezó a caminar hacia mí, yo no sabía si seguir y atropellarlo, o qué. Luego escuché la sirena del carro policía, lo había estado siguiendo, y él al darse cuenta, echó a correr. Para mí, que estaba súper drogado. Si he tenido suerte...


----------



## *JoSePh* (May 25, 2007)

*Què tales historias...se nota que tienes bastante suerte Canelita.*


----------



## kaMetZa (Jul 21, 2007)

aaaaaala que feito lo que les pasó!! 

Yo también he tenido mucha suerte, ando mucho por la ciudad y hasta ahora no me ha pasado nada felizmente :| 

Siempre tengo cierto temor cuando voy al centro pero cada vez pierdo esa sensación y pienso que es seguro. 

J..! Que buena técnica jeje


----------



## Ralfo (Jun 19, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios. Canelita, la verdad que el parque universitario luce diferente a comparacion como era antes. Hace muchos años uno no queria ni caminar por esa zona, es mas, el parque estaba enrrejado y en esas rejas los ambulantes colgaban sus cosas para vender y si me acuerdo haber escuchado algunos comentarios sobre los robos. Lia, El Carbone, a pesar de tener mas de 80 años, los sandwichs siguen siendo buenazos y bien servidos, de uno te salen dos panes. Un buen desayuno, sandwich de jamon, acompañado con un buen cafe recien pasadito, a solo 8 soles. Y se respira ese aire añejo, es esa sensacion de sentarte en ese restaurant y transportarte en el tiempo. (Gracias a Gaston Acurio, que en uno de sus programas, hizo un recorrido por los lugares donde se preparan sandwichs con jamon del pais, llegue al Carbone despues de muchos años). 

En cuanto a los robos en todo lugar pasan, no he tenido experiencias de robos en el centro de LIma, pero si en otros lugares, como en Miraflores que al costado de la oficina donde trabajaba un tipo me arrancho el celular y corrio hacia un carro que lo esperaba para escapar, yo corri atras del tipo, a pesar de tener vigilantes en la puerta de la oficina y a plena luz del dia (1.00 pm). Al final senti una frustracion, rabia e impotencia, mucha bronca.

MI ultima experiencia en el centro de LIma, fue realmente agradable. Les aconsejo que vayan, el tema de seguridad ha mejorado muchisimo (obviamente tomen sus precauciones). YO fui un jueves a las 10.30 am y como vieron en mi recorrido llegue hasta el mercado central. No vi gente de mal vivir como se veia antes, ni mendigos, ni locos o locas desnudos o con ropa jajaja y saben lo que mas me llamo la atencion......que no encontre a ningun lustrador de zapatos.....los habran reubicado????


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Tienes razón Ralfo, cuando estuve en Lima no vi mendigos, antes los veias por todos lados, en su mayoria eran provincianos con algun problema de salud además de muhos niños pirañitas, los llamaban, yo llegue hasta el puente de piedra, que siempre me fascinó para darle una espiadita a nuestro querido rio Rimac. Pena me dió no encontrar una tienda de sombreros en la esquina antes de cruzar el puente. Buenas fotos y buen recorrido.:cheers:


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

deberian impedir el paso de vehiculos x algunas zonas del centro historico


----------



## Costanero (Dec 2, 2006)

es verdad nuestra Lima renace, pero se puede hacer las cosas mejor.


----------



## YibrailMizrahi (Apr 25, 2006)

También deberían prohibir la existencia de las cuentas de algunos foristas (en especial esos que reviven threads así como van al baño) pero bueno... El mundo no es perfecto, incascrapers tampoco...


----------



## onechann (Oct 8, 2010)

ola HAY ALGUIEN AQUI


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

^^ Podrías por favor dejar de revivir temas antiguos?


----------

